
Deep Learning Is Dead - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/deep-learning-is-dead-towards-artificial-life-with-olaf-witkowski/
======
3327
sensational big grand claim title, with nothing to back it up. Another article
into the junkbin of shitty editorials.

~~~
TakakiTohno
" The field of AI itself is super interesting, and it will keep growing, but
deep learning – which is what people often mean when they say AI – is already
dead.

What I mean is, it’s kind of an old idea. It was invented in the 60s, although
the first models weren’t doing any learning. The first attempts at learning
came later, even before backpropagation existed. We recently made neural
learning work extremely well with convolutions and other tricks, as we also
have huge amounts of computation we didn’t have before. It’s pretty cool, and
we’ve made this combination with backprop in those architectures, and now
we’re applying this research to many application areas. But the research in
deep learning is actually dead."

